# What do you think...



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are some pics of my GSD Panzer. The pedigree is a real mix . After E-Mails and research, I found that he is about 1/2 working lines and a mix of High lines and about 15% Am. Bred.
I would like him to be within the GSD standard from a conformation standpoint. The Ht. is 251/2 wt. 74lb. He is 9mo. old this week. I know these pics are not the best to make judgments. 
I am pleased with the temperment of this dog . I have had some fear stage issues. He seems to have conquered or grown out of them with the help of socialization.
What do you think of his conformation in rel;ation to the standard.
I find that the breeders were outcrossing to Working lines again and again. Who knows why?


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

I should say that my Who knows why? was not meant to be a question. Out crosses are done for a number of reasons. I thought some of us would be interested in and be curious about the mix in this dog. I might also say that this boy has very high prey drive. He heals off leash and sits and stays on command. Lays down on command and will come at a furious pace when called. It helps to have his favorite treat in my pocket though lol. it is velveta cheese cut into little chunks.
Thanks,


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Greg I think he is beautiful. He looks a lot like a few of the puppies out of my mix litter








What lines is he a mix of?

Head and sex characteristics are awesome. Color could be better but bone and coat look great. He has a nice width of thigh but does lack a little angulation in the rear and is a bit more upright there than typically seen in any line. Love his shoulder, feet, earset and expression....very nice fellow









Cherri


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

EastGSD, Thanks for the compliments. The angulation is not up to show standards. Looks more like 50s 60s type I think. No show dog here and he probably would not be outstanding in protection either because of the mixed breeding. He is a handsome fellow though and perhaps the mix of genes will provide good health.
He is by far the most trainable dog I have owned. He is a very happy fellow. Really nice pet for my family.
Wow! That flying trot pic of your dog is beautiful. What a looker he his.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Hows it going greg. So how old is panzer now?

He's a real pretty boy but of course he looks just like my dog carmail.


----------

